# Eliminate Tapatalk nagware banner at top of page



## Makai Guy (Dec 23, 2018)

I tried Tapatalk, didn't like it, and got rid of it years ago.  But when using a mobile device to access forums that have Tapatalk installed, like this one, I kept seeing a pagetop banner at the top of forum pages nagging me to get Taptalk.  It doesn't happen every visit, and there's a little x on the banner one can click to get rid of the banner for that session, but it's still an irritant.  After putting up with this and grumbling about it for several years, I finally decided to look into doing something about it.

I use an ad blocker called uBlock Origin -- it's available for a number of popular browsers.  This Tapatalk annoyance can be eliminated by adding a line to the My Filters tab in uBlock:
/mobiquo/*​Don't forget to tap the "Apply changes" button to save your entry (on my smaller phone screen the button just shows as a check mark).

Once entered in your uBlock Origin settings it should block anything from Tapatalk on any forum you visit.

You can probably add a similar filter in other ad blockers -- use whatever syntax the blocker requires to block everything from the forum's _mobiquo_ folder.

I haven't confirmed performance (don't know what triggers the occasional nag banner) but wanted to share before I forgot about it.

Reference: https://t7ware.wordpress.com/2015/07/09/block-tapatalk/


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 7, 2019)

just updated tapatalk to the most recent version, hope it didnt gork up your fix here!


----------

